# New Rescue (ish) - What color pattern?



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

I just bought this little girl! She hasn't been worked with hardly at all, so this will be a project. She's 8 months old, and her hooves have never been done. Our farrier is coming out Tuesday, but I don't think he will be able to do them because she isn't halter broken. She doesn't pick up her feet either. I have a lot of work ahead of me, but I'm so stoked for it. 

Anyways I cant tell if she's tobiano, overo or tovero. I was going to go with tovero but I figured I would ask here first. Her hooves are HORRID, but we are going to get them done as soon as possible.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely tovero. However all that means is "tobiano plus another pattern". I'm going to say tobiano plus splash?? I'm no expert though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Similar facial markings to my guy. I always called him tovero, but others said tobiano...so my guess would be tobiano.

The bald sides of their faces are marked similar. His other side is colored too!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Pull tail hair and test her. I see Tobi but I also see some overo traits, like splash. So, to be sure I'd have her tested.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely tobiano, but tobiano doesn't cause face white or blue eyes, so clearly there is at least one other pattern there. My bet would be on splash. She doesn't scream frame, but I'd certainly get her tested for it if breeding were ever a possibility to avoid a LWO foal.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely tobiano there. As for other white patterns, I see splash and frame.

Splash is causing the face white to slip off to the side, and to cover the eye. Frame, a lot harder to see on this horse, but I still think it is there - the way the white curves under the jaw then tries to run down the neck on the left, the really disjointed effect where the legs meet the barrel and the white and colour interact. It's really difficult to describe, but I just feel frame may be there on this one.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Her feet are bad enough I'd want them done sooner rather than later. Maybe you could ask your vet to give you a dose of ace so that you could get her feet done Tues. and then you'd have time to work on feet handling manners before her next trim was due. I got a 2 year old colt a few years ago who'd never had any kind of training or hoof care and that's what I did with him. Guestimate her weight to the best of your ability and you vet will know how much to give in order to relax her but not totally conk her out. 

She's a cutie by the way.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree; tobiano + splash. Very striking-looking horse you have there


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I see what Chiilaa sees. Along with the fact that her white sort of runs horizontally along her barrel and the fact that something is keeping her muzzle from being white all over. I think this filly is definitely tobiano and splash, and most likely frame as well.

Then again I'm a wee bit tipsy [so please excuse any typos] so I could be wrong


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

So, the combination of tobiano and splash would make it a "tovero", right?

Shellybean--Such a cute face o.o


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't know the color. But god is she a cutie. If she goes missing don't come looking here or PMing me lol.


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, tovero.


----------

